# Class starting, need a list.



## Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Alright everyone, I've started my EMT-B class, and though I don't have money to throw around, I was given one very nice gift because of my issues with scheduling. I was given a PDA from my girlfriends father as a gift, very wonderful gesture.  Now, I've been thinking about some stuff I need. I don't know what I need other than new boots, and navy tactical pants(I prefer tactical pants because of my days playing paintball, and the FD I will ride with has no restriction on pants except no jeans, and has to be black/navy.)  I'd like to keep what I have on me to a bare minimuim, so for now my list only consist of two clothing articals. Please add on what you found useful and what you didn't. Alot of this stuff will be what I take to my first job, as I don't have alot of money, I have to buy things over time, and I treasure and take care of my stuff. 

Currently I carry to class with me; 

PDA
Three ring binder
Backpack
Huge notebook(I take alot of notes)
4 pencils 2 black pens
Anything else you guys consider a nessecity for taking to class? 

For ride alongs, and clinical work I have;

Scrubs(for ER and ICU) and nothing else yet.

What I know I will need is Tactical pants in Navy(any good brands?) and combat style boots(once agian, any brand?) All my paintball stuff has paintball marks all over it, and they won't wash out. Like I said, I have to buy stuff over time, so I will need to start getting this stuff by Thursday, even if I don't start clinical and ride alongs for a while. The pants and boots will probably last me until they die, or I need a different color. 

Thanks in advanced. I really don't like carrying alot of stuff, so if you have any cool gadgets that turn two essentials into one, let me know!   Also, are there any PDA programs that can be useful to me? I know of one with drug dosing, but I don't need that yet I don't think, and I know of one that gives 750 NR exam questions, but it cost alot of money which I won't have yet. My PDA is Windows Pocket PC thingy.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 19, 2005)

I took myself, a legal pad and two pens...

Why over do it?


----------



## Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jul 19 2005, 08:23 PM
> * I took myself, a legal pad and two pens...
> 
> Why over do it? *


 I guess that would be a good motto, and I will adhere to it during ride alongs. But I was just wondering if anyone found anything else to be useful. I'm certianly fine with what I have, but I always make a list, wether I'm packing for a camping trip, or anything else. Myself, and my family do not have the cash to throw around on some unforseen cost, so it's better for me to ask now, find out if I need anything else, and not. Than to not ask at all, become trapped in a situation I don't understand and wasn't prepared for in the first place.    Thanks for your input.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 19, 2005)

I would wait until you get to the class and find out their dress code for your clinicals.  When I took my class, we were specifically prohibited from wearing any type of EMS/duty clothing so as not to look like the "real medics".

Why spend the money now if you don't have to?


----------



## Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Jul 19 2005, 08:35 PM
> * I would wait until you get to the class and find out their dress code for your clinicals.  When I took my class, we were specifically prohibited from wearing any type of EMS/duty clothing so as not to look like the "real medics".
> 
> Why spend the money now if you don't have to? *


 I've already been to one class and signed the waivers, and have the dress code sitting infront of me. I am to wear black or blue pants that are not jeans. (The only black pants I have are dress pants)some type of boot, my instructor told me that it's a good idea to wear longer rather than shorter boots. I will be wearing my class shirt on ride along and clinicals, which has the words EMT-B Student on the front and back.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 19, 2005)

We had to wear dress pants/skirt and button down shirt (tie for men) for our ER and OR rotations.  They let us change into hospital issued scrubs for OR, but for the ER, CCU, ICU, etc we wore our dress clothes plus lab coats given to us by the hospital (this was at several hospitals in our County).

For ride-a-longs each Corps or FD usually makes you wear whatever their probies wear (pants/shirt, turnout, coveralls, etc).


----------



## Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Jul 19 2005, 08:39 PM
> * We had to wear dress pants/skirt and button down shirt (tie for men) for our ER and OR rotations. They let us change into hospital issued scrubs for OR, but for the ER, CCU, ICU, etc we wore our dress clothes plus lab coats given to us by the hospital (this was at several hospitals in our County).
> 
> For ride-a-longs each Corps or FD usually makes you wear whatever their probies wear (pants/shirt, turnout, coveralls, etc). *


Aye, I already have both of my dress codes, for the ER it's my class shirt and scrub bottoms.    I'm not too worried about that stuff, but what about things like stethascopes and pen lights? Do I need those now or can they wait until I get a job? Like I said, it's really an issue of spreading out what I spend over a long period of time.   And remember, these are things that will last me from the time I start ridealongs and clinical hours, til I have to buy replacements.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jul 19, 2005)

keep your equipmewnt to the bare minumum. theres a joke in this business about how to tell the newest guy around......find the guy with the most stuff on his belt.

my daily carry items:

radio
nextel
t-shears
folding knife
a pen light
scope


thats it


----------



## Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KEVD18_@Jul 19 2005, 09:54 PM
> * keep your equipmewnt to the bare minumum. theres a joke in this business about how to tell the newest guy around......find the guy with the most stuff on his belt.
> 
> my daily carry items:
> ...


 Thanks, that's exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## TJC (Jul 19, 2005)

My advice is definitely don't over do it.  We were supplied everything we needed for clincals except our uniforms.  For class we needed something to take notes on, a binder for handouts, pens for writing (ink only!), and a highlighter for marking important sections of the text.  Unless your planning to do some volunteer work as a first responder I wouldn't worry much about supplies other than a set of ears and a CPR pocket mask to keep in your POV.


----------



## Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TJC_@Jul 19 2005, 10:08 PM
> * My advice is definitely don't over do it.  We were supplied everything we needed for clincals except our uniforms.  For class we needed something to take notes on, a binder for handouts, pens for writing (ink only!), and a highlighter for marking important sections of the text.  Unless your planning to do some volunteer work as a first responder I wouldn't worry much about supplies other than a set of ears and a CPR pocket mask to keep in your POV. T-shears, penlight and scope is all I need, besides my clothing articles. *


  I'll keep this all in mind, I don't want to go to my ride alongs looking like a waddling penguin decked out in gear. But I do like to be prepared, and the items that he said are the things I was looking for, stuff I didn't think of that would be useful in ride alongs AND after I graduate.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KEVD18_@Jul 19 2005, 07:54 PM
> * keep your equipmewnt to the bare minumum. theres a joke in this business about how to tell the newest guy around......find the guy with the most stuff on his belt.
> 
> my daily carry items:
> ...


 I'd add some cheap pens to that list...the ones you don't mind throwing away if they become crapped up.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 20, 2005)

It's funny to hear TTLWHKR utter the phrase "Why over do it?"  :lol: 

That's a sign of the end times isn't it?  :lol:


----------



## Ian (Jul 20, 2005)

I have a bunch of pens. Cheap ones, and I bought a few cheap pen lights. So I think I'm good to go other than shears and a scope, and all the other crap I need.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978+Jul 20 2005, 12:01 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ffemt8978 @ Jul 20 2005, 12:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-KEVD18_@Jul 19 2005, 07:54 PM
> * keep your equipmewnt to the bare minumum. theres a joke in this business about how to tell the newest guy around......find the guy with the most stuff on his belt.
> 
> my daily carry items:
> ...






I'd add some cheap pens to that list...the ones you don't mind throwing away if they become crapped up. [/b][/quote]

*For Steve...*

YOU WILL NEED:

*(BEFORE YOU EVEN START)*


5 of each size collars, including adjustable
1 of each size BP cuff, Neonate to obese
A single head, single tube stethoscope
A dual head, single tube stethoscope
A dual head, two tube stethoscope
A Littman Master
A Littman Master Classic I
A Littman Master Classic II
A Littman Master Classic III
A Dopplar Stethoscope
A 27" Breathsaver Bag as a Trauma Bag stuffed with just bleeding control stuff
A 27" Breathsaver Bag as a Resuscitator Bag stuffed with just BVM's, OPA's, NPA's & a portable suction device
A 27" Breathsaver Bag With 2 Oxygen Tanks on a yoke w/ 4 outlets, a demand valve, 8 NRB's, 8 Nasal Cannulas
A Robertshaw Resuscitator in an orange case w/ E Tank, another demand valve, 2 NRB's, and an OPA kit
A Plano box stuffed with just about everything you may think will be necessary

Another 27" breathsaver bag stuffed with even more stuff that you think will be necessary

And finally...

A backboard.. 

A short board

A KED

2 Traction Splints

A Reeves

4 Sets of Air Splints

A 9 becon vector light bar w/ variations of Blue and White (or like mine red and white) 

A siren... like an EQ2B

Personalized, gold plated Trauma Shears, Lister Scissors, Hemostatic Clamps, OB Scissors, ring cutter, flash light and seatbelt cutter.

Four sets of Morrison Six Piece Splints

Ten dozen Cravats

ten bags of 200 ct. 4x4 gauze sponges

four extra sets of NPA's and ten extra sets of OPA's..

5 of each extra BVM's Neonate - Adult

Personalized Penlights... 100 of them - just in case

The Smart Triage System

I'll think of more later.

But you have to have all of this, in your POV. I recommend an SUV, so you can have a cot too.


----------



## Ian (Jul 20, 2005)

Going to ask for some quick input. What type of scope will work best for me? I have no clue in the difference and I just can't seem to find a real difference on google...There are some economy ones for like $9, will that last me good enough? It's a single head type I believe.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 20, 2005)

The most expensive the better!

A Littman!


eBay


BUY IT HERE


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 20, 2005)

Seriously.. A 4 dollar scope is about as good as a 400 dollar scope.

The dopplar scopes work better, but cost like 800 bucks. As long as you can hear good in the ambulance on a freeway.. A cement road makes more noise than pavement. You can get them at a pharmacy or maybe ?walmart?. I suggest you start subscribing to all kinds of catalogs... So you can be the best equipped EMT in the world. 

BTW... I'm no longer a whacker.  <_<  h34r:


----------



## Ian (Jul 20, 2005)

Bah, my mom sent me an email and I didn't see it, she bought me some scope @ the scrubs store that was like $50. She can charge it to her work so I'm good to go!   Except for the tact pants(still don't know a good brand) and boots.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 20, 2005)

6 Pocket BDU Pants

Danner Gore-Tex Boots

and while you're at it; get a Dyna-Med Trauma/O2 Bag - fully stocked!

Be prepared to spend at least $700.00!


----------



## Ian (Jul 20, 2005)

Heck no, I'm tryin to save money!    I don't wanna be one of those idiots that waggles like a pengiun when he walks! If I end up like that, oh well. Maybe it's not a bad thing because I'd rather have something and never use it(if it's not on an ambulance, which probably everything you need is) than not have something and need it desperately.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ian_@Jul 20 2005, 01:27 AM
> * I'd rather have something and never use it(if it's not on an ambulance, which probably everything you need is) than not have something and need it desperately. *


That's the freakin spirit kid!

BUY IT - JUST IN CASE

YOU MAY NEVER NEED IT - BUT YOU'LL NEVER KNOW - IF YOU DON'T HAVE IT JUST IN CASE!

IF YOU FAIL TO PLAN - YOU PLAN TO FAIL


Warning: Never take advice from current or former whackers! It may lead to spontaneous loss of funds in your bank account, excitement at the site of an EMS catalog and possible loss of consciousness at Fire Expositions in the EMS booth. It may also lead to sudden urges to purchase mass amounts of equipment and vintage ambulances.  B)


----------



## MMiz (Jul 20, 2005)

Before I started class I had:

Several legal pads - I'd take notes and at the end of the day tear 'em off, 3-hole punch them, and stick them in a binder
Required scrubs from bookstore
Galls BP/Stethoscope kit for $20

This is coming from someone who would love to go out and buy everything.  I spent more money on books / study guides than on my gear.

Things I carry with me every day to work:
- Littman Stethoscope
- Cell Phone
- Work Pager
- Glove Pouch (I dont work often so I tend to forget gloves on scene)

Keep it simple!


----------



## Ian (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm too poor for that! Thank god! I'd be decked out by now if I had cash!   There are so many things I've heard my classmates talk about that I wish I had, most of all, the experiance! Most of them are or were nurses or were emts and forgot to keep up so lost there certs.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Jul 20 2005, 01:39 AM
> *
> Keep it simple! *


 Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Phridae (Jul 20, 2005)

Lets see...what did I take with me. 

Paper, pens, book.

HI SCOTT.   

For clinicals it had to be nice clothing.
I got a pair of pants from allmed.com, .net, .org. DOT SOMETHING.
I dont like them. Pro-tuff is no good.


----------



## Ian (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm just glad I have people to kinda help out with everything for me. My girlfriends parents have been so nice to give me anything I really need. I don't need much, but I know there are certian things I will use even after I'm done with schooling. Even the pants I can wear sometimes because..I only have 4 pairs of pants, one pair of jeans, one pair of jean shorts, one part of kahkis, one pair of black dress pants. I only have sandles and dress shoes, so I'm kinda in a weird spot where i don't have enough crap to wear threw the week anyways.   Thanks for all your help ya'll, I do appreciate the tendancy not to call me a stupid newbie who will never learn anything. I've seen other forums and got a little too weirded out to post with all the arrogance flying around, this seems like a great mix of people and a nice place to be.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 20, 2005)

I wasn't always a whacker.

Like I said, all I took to my EMT class was pens and a legal pad. I only took one pad, b/c I didn't take many notes. It came kind of easy to me, not that it's easy, but under my outter cover of being funny, crazy, and a comedian...<serious ttlwhkr on> I'm a Paramedic. I didn't get there with jokes, I had to study my *** off! All of the equipment you can buy is absolutely worthless, if you don't go to class with learning in mind, and take on every possible key of knowledge and skill possible. To heck with the uniforms, and the tools. Take a pen or two, a note book; No PDA's, no pocket computers, etc.. Take your brain.. and learn how to be an EMT. After you do that, you will earn the right to wear the uniform and use the tools of the trade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





<serious ttlwhkr off>


----------



## Ian (Jul 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jul 20 2005, 02:19 AM
> * I wasn't always a whacker.
> 
> Like I said, all I took to my EMT class was pens and a legal pad. I only took one pad, b/c I didn't take many notes. It came kind of easy to me, not that it's easy, but under my outter cover of being funny, crazy, and a comedian...<serious ttlwhkr on> I'm a Paramedic. I didn't get there with jokes, I had to study my *** off! All of the equipment you can buy is absolutely worthless, if you don't go to class with learning in mind, and take on every possible key of knowledge and skill possible. To heck with the uniforms, and the tools. Take a pen or two, a note book; No PDA's, no pocket computers, etc.. Take your brain.. and learn how to be an EMT. After you do that, you will earn the right to wear the uniform and use the tools of the trade.
> ...


I have to take the PDA! Elsewise I won't remember everything. Tomorrow is my second class, and I'm very excited. I want to learn and it's all I care about, but I get sidetracked easily, so I schedule study times in my PDA. They set of an alarm that sounds like a school bell ringing, and I start studying until the second alarm goes off. I get in 4-5 hours of reading this way, I did it the same with my alarm clock after highschool. I know it seems odd but I have to be somewhat organized in my personal life or I get confused easily. But the moment I enter any class, or any situation where listening and learning is required, I immediately do it. I'm not afraid to ask questions, if I don't understand, I ask asap. I am just tryin to learn as much as possible, I want to take as many clinical hours as possible because I don't think I can learn as much without taking alot more clinical hours than required. I learn easier by example, probably not a good trait. I'll keep the PDA at home tomorrow night and try it your way, maybe I'll learn more that way. I just want to prepare myself to learn as much as I can, in the amount of time I am with my instructor. I'd rather go over something in my text book 100 times and finally understand it, or ask my teacher about it and understand it then read it over, think I know it and be mistaken. (Sorry I type so much) I know it's hard to explain, maybe it's just my excitement over the whole thing, or my knowledge of my finacial situation but I have to get this outta the way asap. Probably a bit of both. I only have my GED, I haven't really done anything in my life and have been tryin to get into this program for a year and a half. Everytime somethin has come up.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 20, 2005)

We definitely applaude you for making the jump into EMS.  And if I haven't said it already, welcome to EMTLife.com!!

Having the PDA to keeping your schedule on track is fine.  But leave it in the car or in your pocket during class.  As suggested, just bring a pad and pen and keep good notes.  If there is anything you need to bring to class your instructor will tell you about it.

And keep this in mind as well.  You won't get rich doing EMS.  The pay is good but not great.  There are long hours, often working past your scheduled time, sometimes stretching a 12 hour shift to 24.  You will walk into some of the cleanest houses in the world, and some that are the nastiest.  You will meet sweet old ladies and some rough, young, drugged out punks all in the same day.  Depending on the department/agency you join you may spend an entire shift sitting on a large leather sofa in front of a big screen tv or cramped in the front seat of a Series II ambulance.  But don't let this discourage you.  There are thousands and thousands of EMS professionals out there that are there for the people.  And with all the crap they put up with they wouldn't change it for the world.

Welcome to EMS.  Welcome to EMTLife.com!  And welcome to the world of insanity.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 20, 2005)

I had a notebook and 2 pens (one of which I usually lent to someone else, including a certain now-medic   ).  My department gave me a BP cuff and steth to take to class with me, which I returned at the end of class.  I started out with a $20 combo pack that I bought myself when I finished class (cuff & steth) and then graduated to a $70 Littman dual head.  I bought 1 pair of BDU's.  In 5 years, that's it.  Everything else I have, has been provided as part of one of my squads, either on the ambulance or for me to carry in my car.

TTL- why are you a "former" whacker?  Since when?


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 20, 2005)

Ian   Welcome   

I can tell you're excited, that's great. I felt the same way when I started the EMT program. I know it's exciting getting the equipment, but like everyone else said, simplicity is best. To class I brought a notebook and my books. On clinicals, I brought the same. The best thing to do during downtime in clinicals is study. And your preceptor (if they were like mine) will quiz you and help you in between harassing and giving you a hard time. Do yourself a favor, buy two pairs of thick fabric black pants from wal mart for your clinicals. My first call was a 6y/o girl who cut her upper lip in a minor MVA, I got blood all over my pants. The first day I wore my second pair, I had my first code and they were covered in vomit. I no longer own that pair. Do the same with the boots. Even the people I know that do this job every week don't pay a lot of money for thier clothes because they WILL get ruined. 

Most important though, bring your brain, no amount of equipment will prove that you can or want to do this job to the other medics than knowing what you're learning. 

Good Luck, and stick around, we're always here to help out.


----------



## medic 4-2 (Jul 20, 2005)

> What I know I will need is Tactical pants in Navy(any good brands?) and combat style boots(once agian, any brand?
> tru-spec bdu pants are really nice. and basically for boots your  gonna want steel toe. i'd say go check out galls. but if you want a really nice pair that are gonna last a while i would say go for  pro warington boots. they are pretty much the top of the the line. for fire i use the 3005 but they are 250. for the ambulance i use the 6050 ems boot which is 200. i know that may be outta your price range. if it is just stick to bates or galls they are alright and dont cost alot.


----------



## daemonicusxx (Jul 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978+Jul 20 2005, 12:01 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ffemt8978 @ Jul 20 2005, 12:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-KEVD18_@Jul 19 2005, 07:54 PM
> * keep your equipmewnt to the bare minumum. theres a joke in this business about how to tell the newest guy around......find the guy with the most stuff on his belt.
> 
> my daily carry items:
> ...


I'd add some cheap pens to that list...the ones you don't mind throwing away if they become crapped up. [/b][/quote]
 Or stolen by hoarding RN's


----------



## TJC (Jul 20, 2005)

This is where I buy my pants...affordable, comfortable, and fast shipping:

Click Here


----------



## Ian (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Jul 20 2005, 06:56 AM
> * I had a notebook and 2 pens (one of which I usually lent to someone else, including a certain now-medic   ).  My department gave me a BP cuff and steth to take to class with me, which I returned at the end of class.  I started out with a $20 combo pack that I bought myself when I finished class (cuff & steth) and then graduated to a $70 Littman dual head.  I bought 1 pair of BDU's.  In 5 years, that's it.  Everything else I have, has been provided as part of one of my squads, either on the ambulance or for me to carry in my car.
> 
> TTL- why are you a "former" whacker?  Since when? *


 I sold 300lbs +/- of medical stuff on ebay, including several light bars, radios and a siren.

Therefore, I am no longer a whacker by way of property.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jul 20 2005, 01:27 PM
> * I sold 300lbs +/- of medical stuff on ebay, including several light bars, radios and a siren.
> 
> Therefore, I am no longer a whacker by way of property. *


 Awww, you'll always be a whacker to us....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Jul 20 2005, 12:18 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Jul 20 2005, 12:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Jul 20 2005, 01:27 PM
> * I sold 300lbs +/- of medical stuff on ebay, including several light bars, radios and a siren.
> 
> Therefore, I am no longer a whacker by way of property. *


Awww, you'll always be a whacker to us....   [/b][/quote]
 Whacker = Anyone who defines how much medical equipment they have or have had by it's weight.


----------



## Jon (Jul 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Jul 19 2005, 09:39 PM
> * We had to wear dress pants/skirt and button down shirt (tie for men) for our ER and OR rotations.  They let us change into hospital issued scrubs for OR, but for the ER, CCU, ICU, etc we wore our dress clothes plus lab coats given to us by the hospital (this was at several hospitals in our County).
> 
> For ride-a-longs each Corps or FD usually makes you wear whatever their probies wear (pants/shirt, turnout, coveralls, etc). *


 My instructor WANTED to do this dress code... he got shot down by the powers-that-be, as we would look too much like doctors.

EMT-P students wear scrubs in the OR, OB and Cath Lab, and the ER uniform for ICU and ER

EMT-B students wear an Aqua / Teal polo shirt with the school logo
EMT-P students wear a yellow polo shirt.

Basic students do 16 hours of ED time
Medic students live in the ED....

We are told "black or blue pants" and told "don't look like a whacker" - they don't ban BDU's and EMT pants, but they frown on them.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978+Jul 20 2005, 03:33 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ffemt8978 @ Jul 20 2005, 03:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whacker = Anyone who defines how much medical equipment they have or have had by it's weight. [/b][/quote]
 I define it's weight by how much it cost to ship... I had 13 Traction splints of various type, size and color in the Garage. Mostly military surplus. Most of them came from 99 cent ebay auctions, or stuff that was in the vintage ambulances that I've owned.


----------



## Jon (Jul 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ian_@Jul 20 2005, 02:02 AM
> * Going to ask for some quick input. What type of scope will work best for me? I have no clue in the difference and I just can't seem to find a real difference on google...There are some economy ones for like $9, will that last me good enough? It's a single head type I believe. *


 No- they SUCK!

you don't need a Littmann Master Cardiology, but a Mid grade littmann or a high-end ADC...


----------



## Jon (Jul 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Jul 20 2005, 02:39 AM
> * Before I started class I had:
> 
> Several legal pads - I'd take notes and at the end of the day tear 'em off, 3-hole punch them, and stick them in a binder
> ...


 I carry my Shears, car keys, EMS keys (2 restraint keys, CPR mask, CH-751 key and metal o2 wrench), pocket guide, Nextel, spare battery, notebook, pens (only pens... pencils don't really work on legal documents) with me most any time I work. My Streamlight stinger comes with me if I'm working at evening / nighttime

I usually have a pair or 2 of gloves in my back pocket (no, they don't sit there long enough to decay) and more in a thigh pocket if I'm working.


If you are going for plain BDU pants - try Galls
If looking for EMS pants, and like BDU pants, try the Tru*Spec EMS BDU pants sold by Galls and actiongear.com

If buying boots, Galls is a good place to at least look, but look for a local dealer to at least try them on...  6" or 8" is normal, 10" and 11" paratrooper boots are great for muddy season.

Good socks are a must.


Jon


----------



## KEVD18 (Jul 20, 2005)

scopes.....

a littmann is a wast of money until you know what your listening for. if you cant tell crackles from rales etc, stick with a low end general exam scope.

of course, some would argue that you'll never get good at determining 5the difference with the 9 dollar wonder so you should start with a real good scope

to each his own

btw: mine is a master cardiology(tactical edition). back up is a lit classic 2


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jul 20 2005, 06:52 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jul 20 2005, 06:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I define it's weight by how much it cost to ship... I had 13 Traction splints of various type, size and color in the Garage. Mostly military surplus. Most of them came from 99 cent ebay auctions, or stuff that was in the vintage ambulances that I've owned. [/b][/quote]
 And do please tell us how much it costs to ship 300+ lbs of medical equipment including 13 (  :blink: !!!?) traction splints.   :lol: 

God bless you, (FORMER)WHKR, you make me not feel quite so bad about having a 6000+ cubic inch Kelty hiking pack as my "jump kit".   :lol:


----------



## emtbass (Jul 21, 2005)

Here is some advice that I have.  Don't think that just cause its on the ambulance you don't need ur own.  When i went through class I didnt take anything with me on my 1st ride out, and the medic was ticked off cause I was asking to borrow t-shears, etc.  some essentials that I can think of are
SMALL notepad 
pen or 2
scope
t-shears
pen light

Also, I always took my class books with me on the box.  If you do like me, I did alot of 24 hr. shifts.  There was always time to study, and that you need!!!

In the ER, you dont need nearly as much stuff, cause your always busy, and you really dont need too many toys.

1 more tip.  Just a suggestion.  I would get black pants is possible.  I had a good reason why, but it just slipped my mind.

finally DONT BE SHY, AND ASK QUESTIONS !!!!!! LOTS OF EM !!!!!


----------



## vtemti (Jul 21, 2005)

I have seen this many times. The newbies are all gung ho and want to stock up, but after some experience learn that it is not necessary and also can get expensive. My advise is to keep it to a minimum.

Most of your truly lifesaving or should I say life sustaining techniques (ABCs), can be done without equipment. I have also learned over the years to adapt what I have on hand and only carry with me a radio, quick hitch, gloves, pocket mask, shears, flashlight, Hazardous Materials guide and my cell. 

I used to carry alot more, but got sick of looking like Batman with his utility belt.


----------



## Jon (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti_@Jul 21 2005, 12:22 PM
> * quick hitch *


 What is that???


----------



## vtemti (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jul 21 2005, 12:31 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jul 21 2005, 12:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-vtemti_@Jul 21 2005, 12:22 PM
> * quick hitch *


What is that??? [/b][/quote]
 Night hitch, Bunker gear, your choice of term.


----------



## Jon (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jul 21 2005, 12:37 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jul 21 2005, 12:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Night hitch, Bunker gear, your choice of term. [/b][/quote]
 so turnout gear?

Thought this was one of those "firefighter extrication" tools that some RIT teams play with....


----------



## Nikki320 (Jul 21, 2005)

LOL for my EMT-B class i had a 5 dollar cheap-o stethoscope, pens and pencils, a binder, ofcourse the book, and uh i bought some navy ****ies. On my ride-a-longs i wore tennis shoes, my ****ies, and the shirt they provided i brought with me my stethoscope and that's all. Wait until you're through with the class to buy all the expensive stuff who knows you may get through it go on a ride a long and decide you hate this stuff. 
http://www.best-boots.com/original_swat_cl...9_3423_prd1.htm
Those are the boots i have, except theyre for womens but i think those are the guy equivalent. They're comfortable once you wear them in.


----------



## Luno (Jul 21, 2005)

Yeah, pretty much what everyone else has already said, *DON"T*go heavy on equipment, what I've found is to know why you need something especially before you even consider buying it.  I had been running a rig for over a year before I decided I needed a Littmann.  There should be a required/suggested equipment list for your class, just buy the basics, you should be good.  For pants, it depends on your climate, standard EMS pants work great in WA for 9 months of the year, then I switched to summer weight BDUs for the summer.  Boots depend on your schedule, you probably don't want to be jumping out of bed, and then lacing your boots before you can head to the rig, side zips work great for that, but you also sacrifice some side to side stability.  My all time favorites were (and still are, even though I'm not on the rigs anymore) Bates Sidewinders (tactical boots modeled after the GSG-9 Adidas boots) with zippers.  For my work now I use the Falcons, which are just standard lace ups.  A good resource for footwear, pretty cheap is botac.com, they are the cheapest for bates that I've found.  Good luck, and welcome to EMS.


----------



## emtbass (Jul 21, 2005)

i forgot one thing earlier.  some kind of field guide is always a plus.  I found it very useful.  usually on calls, but sometimes i would just look in it after a call to see why we did some of the things we did (when medic was busy and I couldnt ask him)... but when possible ask medic.  although i did get a medic once that hated students and never said a word to me... acted like I wasnt there.  It was the most horrible day EVER.  I finally just got off the truck when we were at the ER and stayed there to help.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtbass_@Jul 21 2005, 09:47 PM
> * i forgot one thing earlier.  some kind of field guide is always a plus.  I found it very useful.  usually on calls, but sometimes i would just look in it after a call to see why we did some of the things we did (when medic was busy and I couldnt ask him)... but when possible ask medic.  although i did get a medic once that hated students and never said a word to me... acted like I wasnt there.  It was the most horrible day EVER.  I finally just got off the truck when we were at the ER and stayed there to help. *


 Great addition!

EVERYONE I work with, including the medics, carry a flip guide.  I put a large white sticker on the front inside page that has:

Numbers to our local hospitals
FuelMan gas numbers - We use these at local fuel places to fuel up the rigs
And basic radio report info and numbers I don't use often.

I'm lost without it.


----------



## emtbass (Jul 21, 2005)

It was just so much easier using a field guide, and it actually had somethings that my text book didnt have.  and face it.. it would be very interesting carrying your textbook around in you pocket all day.  I bought the field guide for like 5 bucks in my college bookstore.. BEST THING I EVER INVESTED IN


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jul 21 2005, 11:41 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jul 21 2005, 11:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so turnout gear?

Thought this was one of those "firefighter extrication" tools that some RIT teams play with.... [/b][/quote]
 Turn Out Gear = The Gear Firemen Turn Out in for a call

Bunker Gear = Bunk Room Gear

Started out as Bunker Pants. In cities they would wear high boots and coats during the day, and nomex pants at night.. They would be in their bunks, and Turn out.. in their Bunk Room Gear.

I read that in a book a long time ago.


----------



## Luno (Jul 22, 2005)

Actually, I think my best investment ever was a drug book, it cost me about 8 bucks at barnes and noble, and was used on almost every shift.  I learned more from that book than anything else.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 22, 2005)

Before I would purchase any additional equipment or books, I would finish the program.. & see if this is really what you want to do.  Again, my philosphy is it's not what you put in your ears, it is what is between them, that counts when purchasing a stethescope. Here, Basic EMT studnets only do about 50 hr EMS cliical time & 48 hr ER time, so touching or getting involved with patient care is very liimited. Purchasing equipment at this early stage of career, could be costly &  a waste of time.

Good luck,
Ridryder 911


----------



## Jon (Jul 22, 2005)

a field guide is a great thing to have... I use it all the time for "what is this med" - other day, we had a "soma" OD - I looked it up and went "Oh, crap" because Soma is a muscle relaxant... not quite Sux, but in an OD can have a similar effect (and it did... GCS of 5)   - Having the guide to look up the med BEFORE arrivial let me know what I was walking into, and I was able to tell the medic EXACTLY what it was and the obvious risks with the OD....

Also, great as a peds referance... can you tell me what a good heart rate is for a 6 month old off the top of your head????

I carry pocket guide, gloves, penlight, pens, Sharpie, scope (with BAAM and tape) and napkins with me almost all the time....

My favriote point is when we get a ride-along..... "I brought my blood pressure cuff" .... yay... I've got a spare, in case the 3 adults, 2 large adults and my full set of ped ones ALL cease to work  

Jon


----------



## Ian (Jul 23, 2005)

thanks for all the help, I have everything I need, and all of it fits into two pockets besides my book and paper.    Everyone is stressing not to carry much, and from the looks of it, I won't be.


----------



## Jon (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ian_@Jul 23 2005, 07:08 PM
> * thanks for all the help, I have everything I need, and all of it fits into two pockets besides my book and paper.    Everyone is stressing not to carry much, and from the looks of it, I won't be. *


 Gloves..... carry gloves.....

NEVER rely on the ones in the rig to be handy, keep a few sets in your pocket....


----------



## Ian (Jul 23, 2005)

Got the glove part down, can carry alot in one of the button pockets of the pants I found. (9 pocket BDU's from paintball, with no "splashes" on em) So I think I'm good to go...right now I just gotta concentrate on inferior and superior parts of organs..and such.    Back to reading.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 23, 2005)

I think he needs the Whacker GlovPro 10000 ® by TWiT!










Because one paid of gloves is never enough!


----------



## Ian (Jul 23, 2005)

Ooooh, glovebox holder!    I have a glove box for when I'm working on my car setup in my garage. Kinda sad how much I love my car. Back to studying *must memorize things*


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ian_@Jul 23 2005, 07:50 PM
> * Ooooh, glovebox holder!    I have a glove box for when I'm working on my car setup in my garage. Kinda sad how much I love my car. Back to studying *must memorize things* *


 I'm working on a belt with a case for a BVM and airway kit, another case for a small trauma kit, and another case for a C-Collar.

It would have a hat that goes with it with letters that flash EMS, and a blue light on top with a miniature Q siren on the bill. There will be a battery pouch on the belt, as well as some batman like tools. Maybe a laynard that you can repell with or a built in pulse ox.


----------



## Ian (Jul 23, 2005)

Make one with a grapple hook "expeller", one that shoots the grapple hook out like batman!   Uses compressed air! Wahoo!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ian_@Jul 23 2005, 09:12 PM
> * Make one with a grapple hook "expeller", one that shoots the grapple hook out like batman!   Uses compressed air! Wahoo! *


 Naaaa, I may hurt myself.


----------



## Ian (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jul 23 2005, 09:19 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jul 23 2005, 09:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Ian_@Jul 23 2005, 09:12 PM
> * Make one with a grapple hook "expeller", one that shoots the grapple hook out like batman!  Uses compressed air! Wahoo! *


Naaaa, I may hurt myself. [/b][/quote]
  Ya, that's true. We made a grappling hook cannon for fun out of a potato cannon once. That was stupid, very very stupid. It was fun as heck though!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ian+Jul 23 2005, 09:39 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Ian @ Jul 23 2005, 09:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, that's true. We made a grappling hook cannon for fun out of a potato cannon once. That was stupid, very very stupid. It was fun as heck though! [/b][/quote]
 Oh?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 23, 2005)

oops. Wrong Forum


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## Ian (Jul 23, 2005)

LMAO. That's AWESOME TTL  :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 23, 2005)

I know.


----------



## Ian (Jul 23, 2005)

I keep seeing this phrase in my book, and must be missing it in the glossary, but what is MOI?


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 23, 2005)

Method of Injury


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 23, 2005)

Mechanism of Injury


----------



## Ian (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks    this sure makes alot more sense now that I understand that.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 24, 2005)

Chimpie was right too.


----------



## Jon (Jul 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jul 23 2005, 08:41 PM
> * I think he needs the Whacker GlovPro 10000 ® by TWiT!
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah that will work.....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jul 24 2005, 11:19 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jul 24 2005, 11:19 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Jul 23 2005, 08:41 PM
> * I think he needs the Whacker GlovPro 10000 ® by TWiT!
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that will work..... [/b][/quote]
 I like the one with the triple "Q" siren better.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jul 24, 2005)

Ok, I am REALLY late on this, but thats the way things are for me these days...

For my EMT'B class, we had to carry on our person for every clinical rotation (and our instructors checked to make sure we had it ALL before we were assigned to a rotation):

Name Badge
Stethoscope (mine was purple)
Pen Light (mine was purple)
2 ink pens (black, no blue - red - green -or whatever color)
3 pairs of glove
1 pair of non-latex gloves  (mine were purple)
OSHA approved eye protection
a Red BioHazard bag
a CPR mask, with one way valve and the case to carry it in (my case was...Purple)
Trauma Shears (mine had purple handles)
Our CRP card
a small note pad (there was to be NO writing on gloves, and if we did, our preceps would take our gloves away and make us put on new ones)  (OH...and guess what color mine was)
Our EMT Course shirt.  It was a gray polo, with the star and the words PJC EMT-B Student under it in yellow
Blue or Black pants.  I had the ones with the pockets on the sides.
Black shoes.  I personally bought the Magnum brand.  With the zipper on the sides.
Black socks.
Hair had to be pulled back if it was shoulder length with a black "hair thingy"


Now, what did I use on my clinicals out of all that crap.  Of course my uniform (I wore it),ink pens, and my stethoscope.  Everything else was either on the rig or in the ER where I was assigned.


----------



## Nikki320 (Jul 28, 2005)

HAHAHAHHA i am loving the purple everything! My stethoscope is pink and purple!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 28, 2005)

I bought red, white & blue BP kit & scope on ebay.

I don't know why. Just because, I guess.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Jul 24 2005, 03:13 PM
> * a Red BioHazard bag *


 I can kinda understand the rest, but why in the world did they require you to carry a bio bag?


----------



## Jon (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SafetyPro+Jul 28 2005, 01:22 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SafetyPro @ Jul 28 2005, 01:22 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-EMTPrincess_@Jul 24 2005, 03:13 PM
> * a Red BioHazard bag *


I can kinda understand the rest, but why in the world did they require you to carry a bio bag? [/b][/quote]
 big ol' bag for the student to vomit in, I guess....


----------



## ResTech (Aug 21, 2005)

This is the first I've been on the forums for awhile and have to say this has been one of the most entertaining topics I have read in awhile. I couldnt help but think to myself WTF and kinda laugh a few times. Here's my advice and view on things. 

As someone else said way back dont over due it dude because if you do, your not gonna be taken seriously by your peers. 99% of the time the EMS providers that have a duty belt better equipped then batmans are wearing them with all the gadgets because they lack the knowledge and skill of a good provider so they are trying to make up for it with their appearance. In this business dont be a wacker... thatz a bad thing. 

When I took my EMT class I only took my text book, pens, and a notebook. And during certain portions we were required to bring our CPR masks issued to us and stethoscope. What more do you need? And during paramedic school I carried a backpack with all my books, pens, highlighters, and drug cards. And I got tired of carrying that around so dont add anything u dont need. 

Your enthusiasm is overflowing and that is really great. You seem very determined in achieving your certification. But just one last bit of advice. I see all to often on the BLS and ALS level, providers making way more out of EMS then it really is. Just stick to the task at hand and dont get all caught up in the over glorified relm of EMS that people like to place themselves in. Sure EMS is a crucial and well needed service and integral to this countries health care system but think about it. How many of our patients are truely life or death cases that we actually "save lives".... where something we did specifically is responsible for the patient still being alive. Nobody really knows for sure how beneficial EMS really is. On the surface it seems like it is all that and they're is emperical data that say's EMS "saves lives" but where is the real scientific, research based data to support this? They're isnt any. And I'm talking on a large scale not certain individual cases. In 10 years as a career EMS provider I can only recall one incident where I was first onscene that my actions saved a teen-agers life as an EMT-B.

Maybe I'm getting off track so Ill make my point. Concentrate on learning as much as you can so you can make the biggest difference that you can. It doesnt take bells and whistles to do that. It takes intellect and tools of the trade... that is it. They're is no substitute for knowledge. Enter the field with a receptive mind and never act like you know it all about any particular topic even if you do.... as a newbi just agree and move on. No need to prove your intelligence to any one other then your patient. And dont make more out of EMS or being an EMT then it is.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jul 28 2005, 01:35 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jul 28 2005, 01:35 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


big ol' bag for the student to vomit in, I guess.... [/b][/quote]
 HAHA...that was funny Jon...sorry I missed it before...

as to why the red bag...I dunno....Our instructor did a lot of things that made me go  :blink:   But I love him...I had worked with him through the fire department.  He reminds me so much of my Dad in his mannerisms and sense of humor....but he his still a big ole A$$....and I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Jon (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess+Aug 21 2005, 08:53 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTPrincess @ Aug 21 2005, 08:53 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA...that was funny Jon...sorry I missed it before...

as to why the red bag...I dunno....Our instructor did a lot of things that made me go  :blink:   But I love him...I had worked with him through the fire department.  He reminds me so much of my Dad in his mannerisms and sense of humor....but he his still a big ole A$$....and I wouldn't have it any other way.  [/b][/quote]
 I keep a big clear bag in my bunker coat at the FD, with a few paks of advil and immodium... for either myself or a patient throwing up, scene debris (cups and trash at Rehab station) or pt. belongings....

Thom **** covered this in his "tricks of the trade" column several years ago... he talks of cutting partway around the bag about 3" frm the opening, then putting the loop behind the patient's neck, giving them a plae to vomit in, handsfree..


Jon


----------



## Ian (Aug 25, 2005)

That's a lobster bag Jon, a trick my father taught me for drunk people. He told me its alot easier than anything else lol.    I'm doing well in my class; I only carry my PDA, backpack, books, notebook, and pen to class, unless specified to bring my stethascope or CPR mask, I don't. I carry as minimal as possible. I probably will when I get into my ED clinical hours, and my ridealongs as well.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 25, 2005)

What type of PDA do you use, and what software do you run on it?


----------



## Ian (Aug 25, 2005)

Dell Axim X50 with Wi-Fi, I use pocket rescue, as it is software that the company that makes my book works with. It's basically a field pocket guide.   It's very handy, but the best thing I've found is the ability to easily keep track of dates lol.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 25, 2005)

I use a Treo 650, but I have a ton of freeware and shareware for it, all of it EMS/Fire related.

You might want to check out the following sites for some good programs.

FreewarePalm.com
PalmBlvd.com
Tucows.com
DDHSoftware.com

I've got more, but don't have time to post them right now.  Send me a PM and we'll chat.


----------



## Ian (Aug 25, 2005)

Ya; none of those websites work for me. Yours is palm OS; mine is windows mobile pocketpc. Sadly; almost EVERY software is built to run on palm, but thats changing slowly.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 26, 2005)

DDH Software is supposed to be cross platform, and if you go to Tucows and FreewarePalm, they each have links at the top of their respective pages for PocketPC programs.


----------

